# Smoke stack location



## motolife313 (Jun 17, 2018)

Going to put another 4" stack on so I can have bigger fire and cold smoke easier. If I put the stack at the bottom will that make my bottom shelf run even cooler then the top shelf or make will it run more even since it should be pulling heat in that direction I'd think? Got this piece from a company that makes semi exuast parts, I was thinking about putting it just about the bottom rack. Looking for the most even heat across the smoker.


----------



## motocrash (Jun 17, 2018)

Moto,do you plan on adding a flapper/gate on the CC at the mouth of the new pipe? Running the new into the old on the exterior?


----------



## motolife313 (Jun 17, 2018)

That's a good idea to put a gate inside if that's what u Mean. Not sure what u mean on the secound part. It would be similar to the pic


----------



## motolife313 (Jun 17, 2018)

Do you mean combine them  near the end of the stack to get a stronger pull?


----------



## motocrash (Jun 17, 2018)

Yep,that's what I meant about the gate. And yes,spice it in / have the lower pipe meet the upper in its bend to promote smooth flow.


----------



## daveomak (Jun 17, 2018)

I would put both stacks at the bottom of the CC and make a reverse flow out of it...   They will need to be well insulated so they don't create a cold dam...   Better yet, run them on the inside... so the smoker keep them warm...  That would be the typical set up for a "gravity feed" smoker....


----------



## motolife313 (Jun 17, 2018)

Dave I have no problems with slow exuast flow right now. Comes out very fast actually


----------



## motolife313 (Jun 17, 2018)

Moto I'd think that would slow down the air flow tho. A lot of work to to gamble on. Unless it's a proven theory on smokers?


----------



## motolife313 (Jun 17, 2018)

1 vote for the bottom thanks Dave!


----------



## motocrash (Jun 17, 2018)

You are correct. It would be a lot of work. I was thinking a header and exhaust scavenging.Dave's idea is solid and proven.


----------



## motolife313 (Jun 17, 2018)

I think the smoke gue in the exuast will add even more insulation to the already good stainless pipe that will hold heat much better then mild steel


----------



## motolife313 (Jun 17, 2018)

I'm hoping the heat will get pulled down that way where the new exuast will be, the top rack runs about 10 degree hotter I think. Don't remember haven't checked in a while but I can feel it with my hand. I'd like to get some more oven gauges to check temps in different spots. I run 2 in it at all times. And I could get the heat really dialed in with a better diffuser plate that I got now. I was thinking a water pan before the exuast too but didn't no if it would just steam away and have water dripping out the door from steam. I wanna get it a try. Just weld some 6" -8" tubing cut  2.5-.3" tall and weld them on my diffusers I'm using now. I'm not afraid to try different things


----------



## daveomak (Jun 17, 2018)

Theoretical working of a "gravity feed" reverse flow smoker...


----------



## motolife313 (Jun 17, 2018)

I've thought of that idea. It's kinda like a car window . Cleaned up the inside tonight. And the inside ain't as pretty as it used to be. First 5 minutes of firing it up it looked like this lol


----------

